# Our snow dogs....



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

Taken today....

Pixie.. chihuahua , not phased at all by being in the snow for the first time












 Digs is having toooo good a time.... 

..and stan our 13 year old labradoodle.... is distinctly unimpressed....


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 24, 2021)

Boston Terriers can be  such  clowns.
Our  one dog  leapt off the back porch into a snow bank.
He popped up out  snow.

This is the same dog that would  climb ladders.
Hubby &  I were trying to put roofing on our barn .
Roof was slippery,, heard ,,   sounds of  toe nails , sss as   the dog  slipped over the edge.
Thankfully it wasn't far to the  ground.

For  smooth coated dogs they did enjoy the snow.
Due their  shoved in face/nose,, you had to watch that they didn't pass out in really cold weather.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Taken today....
> 
> Pixie.. chihuahua , not phased at all by being in the snow for the first time
> 
> ...


Great pics Holly!  Lots of dogs just love playing in the snow, my boy likes it too!  Getting those snow/ice balls off of their legs and feet are another story.  My kiddo @45 lbs. now, is still able to be lifted into the kitchen double sinks to a quick easy melt off in winter....but I hate having to hassle to do so.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great pics Holly!  Lots of dogs just love playing in the snow, my boy likes it too!  Getting those snow/ice balls off of their legs and feet are another story.  My kiddo @45 lbs. now, is still able to be lifted into the kitchen double sinks to a quick easy melt off in winter....but I hate having to hassle to do so.


oh I know.. it's so true what you say , SB... 

Look at stans ' legs and feet in this pic.... diggers were the same, being both doodles with long curly hair  they got it bad, where Pixie didn't at all...


----------

